# Image in ein Border bottom einfügen..



## Aleyna23 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kann man in einem Border-Bottom einen Image einfügen?

(habe schon gegoogelt...nichts gefunden)

Wenn das nicht geht..Ist es möglich, auf eine kürzere Länge im border-bottom eine linie zu legen?
Meine tabelle ist 900px breit. Möchte aber --> border-bottom:1px solid silver ,_ der nur 880px breit ist_.

Danke im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## SteveKr (19. Juni 2007)

Aleyna23 hat gesagt.:


> kann man in einem Border-Bottom einen Image einfügen?


Nein.



Aleyna23 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das nicht geht..Ist es möglich, auf eine kürzere Länge im border-bottom eine linie zu legen?
> Meine tabelle ist 900px breit. Möchte aber --> border-bottom:1px solid silver ,_ der nur 880px breit ist_.


Ist so direkt auch nicht möglich. Stattdessen kannst du aber z. B. eine div-Box in der untersten Tabellenzeile erstellen, die nur 880px breit ist, und dieser dann einen unteren Rahmen geben.


----------

